# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  ATF 9.31 Lumia Win8 DIRECT UNLOCK (Joke Update) Discussion Thread Here!

## mohamed73

Hi guys,  *Here is Link for JOKE Update Lumia Win8 Read Simulated Unlock Codes... 
This will not unlock your phone,,, this is only for blah blah...  The codes generated by this Update is 100% same as the update released
by some team... So please do not post "Sir I cannot Unlock" if you don't
understand what I am saying.*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Download this and paste it inside your ATF Installation Folder 
C:\AdvanceBox Turbo Flasher\ 
Then double-click it ... follow screen shot:     *No TP, No BF, No Patch, Perm Unlock, NOT WORKING!!!!* 
B.R.
X-Shadow

----------

